# tres leche cake recipe



## inservice (Oct 13, 2002)

Hello,
I know there are a bunch of good bakers out there, does anyone have a recipe for the tres leche cake? I've been searching for one, but they all seem to have condensed milk. Does it have to have condensed milk?
I'd appreciate any awesome recipes. Thanks in advance:bounce:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I'm no expert on Mexican food, but this seems to be one thing you don't want to alter too much. Tres Leche, three milks. I guess it's what defines the cake.

Kuan


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

yes, you need to use the sweetened condensed milk to keep the recipe 'authentic'. The recipe is from Mexico, where they use a lot of canned milk products because of lack of refrigeration. Of course, if you wanted to be really authentic, use goat milk!

Here's a good recipe - can't remember where I got it, but have had it forever!

Tres Leche Cake
Tres Leche Cake (THREE MILKS CAKE)


1 1/2 cups cake flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 cup plus 1 teaspoon sugar
1/2 cup butter, softened
5 large eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
11/3 cups of milk
1 cup sweetened condensed milk
1 cup evaporated milk
1 tablespoon light rum
1 cup heavy cream.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Sift together the cake flour and baking powder. In a large mixing bowl, cream the 1 cup sugar and the butter with an electric mixer until well blended. Add the eggs and 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract, and beat until foamy. With a rubber spatula, gently fold in the flour mixture in increments, alternating with 1/3 cup milk, until the batter is smooth.
Pour cake batter into a lightly greased cake pan or baking dish, 7 by 11 by 2 inches, and bake for 30 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean and the top springs back when pressed. Allow cake to cool in the pan on a wire rack for 20 minutes, then invert onto a serving platter. Pierce the cake with a fork in many places, and allow it to cool completely.
In a medium mixing bowl, whisk together the condensed milk, evaporated milk, 1 cup milk and rum until well blended. Pour syrup evenly over the cake a little at a time, until it is saturated; you may not need the entire amount. Refrigerate, covered in plastic wrap, for at least 3 hours.
In a large mixing bowl with an electric mixer, whisk the heavy cream until it begins to thicken. Add 1 teaspoon sugar and 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract, and continue whisking until stiff peaks form. Using a spatula, spread the cream over the top and sides of the cake. Serve, cut into squares.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I JUST saw this made on "Follow That Food" last night. The whipped cream was garnised with tropical fruits and berries. It looked heavenly.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

It is a truly yummy cake! A little sweet for some folks' tastes, but it's wonderful after a super-spicy meal!


----------



## inservice (Oct 13, 2002)

Cool! Thanks you guys. Yeah, makes sense to use the condensed milk and the evaporated milk.
And this recipe doesn't have the dreaded corn syrup that I usually encounter when I did a search on this recipe.
Thanks again!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Never saw a recipe for this with corn syrup!


----------

